# Yeast rolls



## raptor700

This is a basic yeast dough recipe and can be used to make rolls, crescents, knots etc.

       Makes about 5 dozen dinner-size rolls

*1½ cups milk*

*½ cup ( 1 stick ) butter or margarine*

*¼ cup sugar*

*2 teaspoons salt*

*2 envelopes active dry yeast*

*½ cup very warm water*

*2 eggs*

*8 cups sifted all-purpose flour*

1. Heat milk with butter, sugarand salt in a small saucepan until butter melts; cool to lukewarm.

2. Sprinkle yeast into very warm water in a large bowl.Stir in 1 teaspoon sugar.Stir until yeast dissolves. Let stand until bubbly and double in volume, about 10 mins.

3. Stir in cooled milk mixture and beat in eggs. Beat in enough flour to make a soft dough; turn out onto lightly floured surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, abot 5 mins. Adding only enough flour to keep the dough from sticking.

4. Place dough in large greased bowl; turn to bring greased side up. Cover bowl with clean towel. Let rise in warm place, away from drafts, 1½ hours, or until double in bulk.

5. Punch dough down; Shape into rolls, knots, crescents, etc.Place rolls into greased baking pans.( if making crescents place on greased cookie sheets). Cover rolls with clean towel; let rise again in a warm place, away from drafts., 45 mins or until double in bulk.

6. Bake in moderate oven (375º) for 20 mins, or until golden.Brush tops lightly with butter if you wish. Serve hot.

  I hope you enjoy them as much as i do

These rolls are great.


----------



## hemi

Have you tried to bake them in a smoker yet ?  I am able to get the temperatures needed

with no problem  Hemi.


----------



## raptor700

Hemi said:


> Have you tried to bake them in a smoker yet ?  I am able to get the temperatures needed
> 
> with no problem  Hemi.


  Havn't tried them in the smoker yet. Mine will get the temps needed also.

Thanks for the advice, i'll give it a try next time.


----------



## hemi

Sourdough works well inna smoker. I bet this yeast roll recipe will too  consider it stolen,, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Hemi..


----------



## roller

I love yeast rolls so I will give these a try. Will make them up tonight..Thanks Raptor700


----------



## jared101

Raptor, they look great, will try them soon.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chefrob

nice buttered buns.................


----------



## supercenterchef

looks great!...I don't suppose there's a conversion for rapid rise yeast?


----------



## SmokinAl

Yet another great recipe!

Thanks Rap!


----------



## michael ark

Missed this thread, thanks for the gift.


----------



## africanmeat

It is on its way to my to do list

Thanks


----------



## fpnmf

Looks great neighbor!!

  Craig


----------



## alelover

Looks great. I also now have this recipe.


----------



## alelover

Hey Hemi. Where in NC are you?


----------



## scarbelly

Thanks Rap. We have been hitting the sourdough pretty hard so this might be a nice change


----------



## ironskillet

glad i found this recipe, they look great and Ill be trying them in dutch oven soon.  Thanks, Debra


----------



## raptor700

ironskillet said:


> glad i found this recipe, they look great and Ill be trying them in dutch oven soon.  Thanks, Debra


I hope you enjoy them as much as i do, Let me know what you think


----------



## fpnmf

raptor700 said:


> I hope you enjoy them as much as i do, Let me know what you think


Nice to see ya posting neighbor!!

    Craig


----------



## ironskillet

Hey Raptor, I just loved the rolls.  They really are perfect, light yet has good body.  Someone else said consider these stolen.. well consider it again.  These are my new favs. Mine were too big, but next time Ill make smaller ones.  Heres a couple of pics.  The reason I looked for a roll recipe is that I want to cook my whole Thanksgiving dinner in the DOs. These are perfect for thanksgiving dinner.  I saved half the dough in frig and will make cinnamon rolls with it in the morning.  I do believe this is the perfect dough for them too.  Thanks for sharing. Debra


----------



## alaskanbear

Thanks Raptor, used your recipe and loved the results!!





































Thanks for looking,

Rich


----------



## chef jimmyj

SupercenterChef said:


> looks great!...I don't suppose there's a conversion for rapid rise yeast?




Hey Chef, Active Dry and Rapid Rise Yeast can be swapt one for one. The only difference is Rapid Rise is encapsulated with Ascorbic Acid and does not need to be dissolved in water. Simply follow the recipe BUT add the Rapid Rise directly to *SEVEN CUPS *of the Flour and give it a stir then just add the Liquid ingredients and mix to form an Elastic Dough adding the *LAST CUP of Flour as needed*... Now the FUN part!...*Because Rapid Rise contains more viable Yeast by weight than active dry and the way it's formulated...There is NO NEED TO PROOF THE 1 1/2 HOURS...Shape your rolls...Pan them...Let them double, still about 45 minutes...Then Bake them off!... *Pretty COOL!...JJ


----------



## supercenterchef

Great tips Chef, thanks!  I knew I'd change the recipe some...but didn't know the details.  Now maybe I can quit stocking both kinds of yeast--I'll try these tips on my other recipes and let you know how they turn out!


----------



## raptor700

ironskillet said:


> Hey Raptor, I just loved the rolls.  They really are perfect, light yet has good body.  Someone else said consider these stolen.. well consider it again.  These are my new favs. Mine were too big, but next time Ill make smaller ones.  Heres a couple of pics.  The reason I looked for a roll recipe is that I want to cook my whole Thanksgiving dinner in the DOs. These are perfect for thanksgiving dinner.  I saved half the dough in frig and will make cinnamon rolls with it in the morning.  I do believe this is the perfect dough for them too.  Thanks for sharing. Debra


*Glad you liked them Debra, It looks like your DO gave them that extra something they were missing.*

*They look Fantastic!*


----------



## raptor700

AlaskanBear said:


> Thanks Raptor, used your recipe and loved the results!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> 
> Rich


*Glad you enjoyed them Rich, This is a great yeast roll recipe.*

*It takes a little time and effort but the results are worth it *


----------



## hemi

Alelover..  Sorry about not gettin back to you quicker, been off of the keyboard a while.

  I am right down the road from U. Salisbury nc, just off I 85..same exit and within sight of walmart.maybe we can smoke some butt together some time..  Hemi


----------



## alelover

I'm down at the end of Irish Potato on 73.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Can't believe I forgot about these!...Thanks Giving...Fresh Rolls will abound....JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

Can't believe I forgot about these!...Thanksgiving...Fresh Rolls will abound....JJ    In moderation!


----------



## SmokinAl

A definite yes for TG Day!


----------



## roller

I always proof my yeast. I like to know that it is still alive and well. Heat kills yeast and when it is shipped and stored you never know what temp it has gone threw. I would hate to know that I was putting dead yeast in my other ingredence...but that is just me...


----------



## venture

Those look great!  Stolen again.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alaskanbear

Just had to do some sour dough bread.  Have had starter for over 5 years now and thought that you all might enjoy a pic.























The little darkish specs are fresh sweet basil, as these two loaves are of an Italian Nature... Also there is Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese within bread.

IT WAS SO GOOOD!!!!!!!  Light fluffy and airy..

Rich


----------



## raptor700

Wow Rich, that's very nice.

I want to do some sour dough but I have to get my starter going first.

Yours looks so good I can almost smell it!


----------

